# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Звонки для мобильника «Деловых людей»

## Cozaar

Звонок для делового человека тем более для бизнесмена, это престиж!
Звонок должен быть чётким, не назойливым и красивым. Будь индивидуальным.
Архив имеет расширения формата: mp3, wav, m4r (iPhone) 
http://depositfiles.com/files/ju08m7ywo

Стандартные мелодии iPhone в формате *.mp3

В формате *.mp3: http://depositfiles.com/files/njzdp2fee
В формате *.m4r: http://depositfiles.com/files/xt0y6xl6d

----------

